# MOBO - info needed C51GU01



## Namslas90 (Sep 4, 2006)

Need to replace Gateway BIOS with something decent for this MOBO.  MOBO has some OK abilities, but Gateway Bios has them locked out.  Looking to add RAID 10K Raptors, and would realy like to unlock the overclocking for CPU/MEM/ETC.  Have all the ramsinks/fans/laping done for my cooling and can only overclock my ATI X1900XTX.  
Yea, I've allready heard " Why, it's a Gateway!!"; Well, I like playing with the underdogs and seeing what I can get them to do. So far only spent $530 for the GT5056, $465 for the ATI  X1900XTX, and $180 for 4ea 512MB OCZ GOLD 2,2,2,5 XTC memory, and about $130 for all the cooling (8 fans, fan controller, laping supplies, ramsinks, thermal compound, etc). SO, for a grand total of about $1,450 (w/shipping), this rig was not a whole lot of work, yet.
No need to benchmark yet, it runs real cool and plays DOOM 3 just fine, besides I'm not done playing with it!
Anyone with any info, hints, links to MOBO BIOS, would be helpfull.............Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't be sure for your board, but usually the boards of prebuilt systems simply have sucky BIOSes, your best bet would be to overclock it by software.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 27, 2006)

*still need help?*

hey if u still need help unlock the c51gu01 gateway bios,i already have it "hacked" so if you want you can email me and i will send it to you and all you have to do is use winflash and flash your bios


----------



## harryJ (Feb 16, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey if u still need help unlock the c51gu01 gateway bios,i already have it "hacked" so if you want you can email me and i will send it to you and all you have to do is use winflash and flash your bios



Hi,  If you can, please send me a copy.  I sent you an email to your yahoo account.

Thanks


----------



## joekusaf (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi everyone, im new to the forums, and in need desperate need of help. I too have the same problem with the C51GU01 Foxxcon Mobo in a gateway machine. It just one day stopped working. I thought at first it was my PSU unit because i had just upgraded my video and added a gig of ram. But after it didnt boot up, i remove the upgrades and and it still didnt do anything. I disconnected everything (hdd, dvd/cd roms, ect) and to my dismay, nothing  SO, after poking around on some forums, I have come to the conclusion that its the bios. Seems like this mobo has a track record of doing this. So, what is the best way to flash it? I have a copy off gateways site, but never having done this before, advise would greatly be welcomed.  Im sorry for beating a dead horse here, and i hope someone reads this since the last post in this thread was way back in feb., but ANY help would be welcome.

Thanks in advance,

joekusaf


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 31, 2007)

After installing the new components did you try reseting the CMOS jumper?  Also see this thread for more Gateway BIOS information. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30405

Check your mobo to ensure what version you have (C51GU01 or C51GU01-G1).  What model # is your Gateway?


----------



## joekusaf (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response! 

Yes, I did, first i did the jumper, and when that appeared to not to work, i removed the battery for like 15 mins to make sure. Thats when i removed everything to see if it would post and nothing.:shadedshu

Yes, my mobo is the C51GU01 Mobo. Its a gateway GT5028. I've read the thread, and many others too....alot of info out there, but i've never messed with the BIOS before....makes me a bit nervous, but i cant really make it any worse then it already is LOL Ive been looking at a new Mobo and case, but figured what the hell, try it and see what happens.

Thanks, you guys !!


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 31, 2007)

joekusaf said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> Yes, I did, first i did the jumper, and when that appeared to not to work, i removed the battery for like 15 mins to make sure. Thats when i removed everything to see if it would post and nothing.:shadedshu
> 
> ...



Did you make sure you ram voltage is compatale with settings in BIOS?


----------



## joekusaf (Jul 31, 2007)

Unfortunately, no, i didnt not. Probably fried my ram huh? 

Wait, i would like to update what happened, now that Ive had to think about it....what happened was, my video on screen scrambled (this mobo had an onboard vid on the mobo), so i rebooted and i didnt get anything, so i ordered a vid card and some more ram, thinking the vid card would give back my vid, and since i was ordering the card, may as well get some more ram.  Thats when i noticed that nothing would work, tried everything as stated before. Sorry for that bit of mis-information before....i feel like such a schmuck....


----------



## McKiester (Aug 8, 2007)

Good Grief, I Guess i'm part of the C51GU01 Mobo Club. You weren't  kidding Namslas90 this mobo was a dud at least the first run of them


----------



## Zippy (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there, 

I have an second comp that I dont really use any more with the same mobo as listed here. You said you have been able to hack the bios. The mobo is a foxconn C51GU01. It is in my gateway. Really all I need to be able to is get access to the advanced page of my bois to change voltages and FSB. If you could help me out I would really appreciate it. Also if this is a program run from windows. Im on vista if it helps any.


----------

